# New PM40



## wild cat mccane (Aug 19, 2007)

Love it. More accurate then me. Easily less recoil then my past PF9 9mm.

Amazing follow ups. at 10 yards i was hitting within 3 inches of my intended area in rapid fire. This is my 5 time to a range ever. 

I have only run 150 rounds through it, but was curious on a few things.
I emailed kahr and they said that they would clear up after break in...

-At times the trigger didn't reset. totally slack.
-when I ejected a chambered round, to fix the trigger, the rounds would have large gouging in the bullet head.

will this truly fix themselves? 

Love it by the way. I will work for this gun to work for me. So small, and I have no idea what gun 'experts' mean when they say the 40 is too stout compared to the 9mm. and I am a small guy at 5 foot 6 inches.


----------



## firemediceric (Oct 26, 2007)

I, too, am really pleased with my PM40. I thank the wife every day for buying the gun for me as a Christmas present.

I had a couple of problems in the first 100 rounds or so, but I'm really not sure if it was a problem with the weapon or if I was just limp wristing the gun as I had been at the range for a while by that time. Since running a couple of hundred rounds through the gun, and always concentrating on my form, I have not had an issue. I carry the gun everyday.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Please update your reports as you break in your firearms. I'm in California and it is about the only viable pocket gun available out here, so I'm very interested in your opinions.


----------



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

I have a P-40 (pre-owned) that I purchased from my local guns shop. It was made in 2001 and has been 100% No problems at all. Very accurate for a small light handgun. Love it!


----------



## firemediceric (Oct 26, 2007)

Wyatt said:


> Please update your reports as you break in your firearms. I'm in California and it is about the only viable pocket gun available out here, so I'm very interested in your opinions.


I'm surprised this is a "viable" choice for Commifornia. I thought on the Left side of America you needed the hand gun to have an external safety.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

firemediceric said:


> I'm surprised this is a "viable" choice for Commifornia. I thought on the Left side of America you needed the hand gun to have an external safety.


Not that I know of. Glocks are also available in California and they don't have "external safeties". The Kahr PM's are certified for sale in both 9MM and .40 in California.


----------



## wild cat mccane (Aug 19, 2007)

update:

after 200 rounds I am still getting a trigger reset problem.
I called up kahr and just shipped it back.
UPS charged me 56 bucks! 
I threw the receipt into the package, am I going to get any back do you think?

I still love it, and can't wait to get it back. defiantly willing to work with it. Do hope it gets fixed.


----------



## wild cat mccane (Aug 19, 2007)

I sent it in the other day, and with sunday, and memorial day, I got it back today. that was like 2 days they could have had it. Amazing.

Trigger bar,striker replaced and the feed ramp polished. Does that some up the issue?

and I said that the larger mag may have been giving me issues. New one in the package, replacing the one I sent in.

The feed ramp is obviously better off. It looks a lot smoother. I kind of have to say though I am happy, this should be included in a nearly 700 dollar gun no?

No reimbursement of the shipping cost. bummer, since it is new.


Dissappointed by the cost of shipping, but the turn around time was great. Hopefully I will get time to make sure all is good


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I had a PM40 for quite a while. Now I carry a P-3AT for less than half the price... I polished my own ramp, and I had two mag followers break, which Kahr sent me 4 "improved" ones. Only a few FTF in the first 250 rounds, then it was fine...

I'm still considering a PM45, but I'm having a hard time investing $800+ in a gun that HAS issues, guarranteed.

I agree. For what Kahr gets for these buggers, you'd think they wouldn't have to service so many after the fact. I'd guess 50% of the Kahr owners on this forum have either sent them back for work, or for parts... Their customer service IS excellent, but I think it's because they get lots of practice...

I think I'm going to shoot over to Cocoa Beach, FL next week, home of Kel-Tec, and but in my order for a P-4T5...

Jeff


----------

